# pic of my newly arranged tank.



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had my tank for a year now. Its 350 litres and I've just added some new plants and rearranged the bogwood etc. I have 
15 cardinal tetras,
9 harlequin rasboras,
7 cherry barb,
7 peppered cory,
5 praecox rainbowfish,
4 angelfish,
3 panda cory (im after more, but they are hard to get round here)
2 bn pleco,
2 guppies.
Im thinking of swapping the angelfish for something else but not sure what yet. Heres a pic... (its a little cloudy because I've been messing with it today)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice - wish I could afford/have room for a tank that size


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

you put my tank to shame, very nice set up


----------



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

Im hoping the plants take and grow tall, the top looks bare with it being such a deep tank (18"- I can't reach the bottom unles I am practically in it) Ive just started adding easycarbo yesterday so hoping that does the job. Dunno if you can tell by my pic, but right in the middle I made a"tree" out of some mopano wood and java moss, i saw some pics of moss trees and had to have a go. Looks a bit sad atm, but hoping that will bulk out too  (lots of hoping going on lol)


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

It looks very nice


----------



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

And heres a video. Just added 3 panda corys this morning too.

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...nkfairygirl25/20130525_125830_zps60be7923.mp4


----------

